#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] (完成~13/01/2011)小鼠獸裝制作日記

## Dingz

6/11/2010
改成日記好了，不想發新貼 (其實是怕煩吧  :Mr. Green:  )

16/11/2010
補上詳細資料：
制作動機/心路歷程，由開始到完成,看那個教學網站,材料入手地點,制作時難處…全都在這裡喔
獸頭也完成了，多謝幻貓及b321234的意見。接下來是重制獸手及腳，以及主菜獸身！

10/12/2010
獸身制作終於完成了 (感動流淚中)

28/12/2010
呼呼，獸鞋也完成了，並將文中的錯字及標點符號改正，也回覆了各位獸大~~

13/1/2011
獸身製作多加了度身方法，新獸爪也完成了
教學網站及研究篇再多加幾個實用製作網站
獸頭製作1的開合下巴作出少許補充
一些自己覺得重要的地方用紅色字加亮
到了這裡也差不多全套完成了~~
希望各位獸大來對這件獸裝作出評論。始終，獸裝就像畫作一樣是給別人欣賞的
小鼠的第一次獸裝製作很需要各位獸大的愛><
(其實…有時心裡在想…小鼠是在做專科的習作嗎XD?)

===============================================

*制作動機/心路歷程 (超長多字)：(2007年~2010年)*

每隻獸都有他獸化的故事，我們來聽一個故事吧……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    很久很久以前，有個半工半讀的年輕人，他本身不愛吉祥物及獸裝 (?!你說笑吧)
有一段時間，年輕人在一所新開張的大型玩具店當兼職售貨員
有一天，店長正為店舖收入苦惱中，他迷迷地看着總公司運來的吉祥物服裝
之後走出冷氣房，觀察正在忙過不停的員工，好像在找尋什麼似的…

店長在收鋪時召喚了年輕人：
店長：你的身材和這件東西很合身喔 (指了身旁的吉祥物服裝，臉上露出奸險的笑容)
年輕人：??!我還沒試穿過啊，如何合… (被店長打斷說話)
店長：我說合身就是吧!而且穿上那天多給你$100喔。 (年輕人的時薪只有$21)
年輕人：(想了一會)…好的，我穿吧。
店長：好，現在說明一下你何時要穿這個…

第二天，年輕人被指示穿上那件吉祥物。是一頭長頸鹿喔，頭超重的(有4公斤吧)
身體及褲子是硬泡棉的骨架加上超厚棉衣組成，穿起來超廢時的，穿起後超大件的…有3米高吧
(媽~~，我長高了XD) 
想要看看外型？就是長這樣的


在穿上後…

店長：近來新開業，要多增加人流啊，你出店舖門前吸引客人吧!啊
這個很貴喔，請小心不要弄壞喔。 (後來才知道這個要$8000左右)
年輕人：(呼吸困難地說)...是的...

長頸鹿左搖右擺走出來，原本很多人店鋪門口變的更人山人海，很多死小孩圍?長頸鹿
家長們瘋狂地要求長頸鹿與他自家的孩子照相，年輕人被逼做出不同post去討好客人們。

過了幾小時後，年輕人疲憊不堪，在長頸鹿裡不停滴汗...

年輕人輕聲地說道：如果不是為了錢，我才不幹呢#^*&#$%#&^@^&#&#$^#$^ (下刪1000字……)

可是在扮演數次後，年輕人才發現他很愛被人群包圍，那種當上明星的感覺
而小孩當中也有可愛乖考的啊，年輕人很愛和她們照相的
那種感覺也好使他忘記穿裝時帶來的不便及辛苦，更使年輕人愛上吉祥物服裝
(當然，是要可愛的才穿吧 :3 )

新開業人潮在兩個月後慢慢減少，店長決定年輕人不用再扮演吉祥物。

年輕人又輕聲地說道：啊，真可惜…
店長：What？ (他的口頭禪XD)
年輕人：沒…沒什麼  :Mr. Green:  

直到這一刻，年輕人才發現有些感覺平時很難得到的
在之後半年間，年輕人不停回味那種特別的感覺
那種感覺就好像第一次收到喜歡的玩具，第一次玩Online game，第一次……
但其中夾雜住一點說不出的感覺，使它(牠?)成為獨一無二的存在年輕人心裡。

有一天，年輕人決定跑去迪XX樂圍應征當吉祥物，似是要去找尋一些已失去的，重要的東西。

僧多粥小，去投考的人超多，位子就是那幾個，來說一下考什麼吧：

迪XX樂圍是叫吉祥物做「迪XX朋友」。可能是太辛苦了吧，迪XX樂圍每三個月請「迪XX朋友」一次。

這份工很看重身形及高度及你是否會跳舞，以及主考官對你有沒有好感
測試一定是在星期日進行，共分為兩部份：

第一部份：跳舞
跳舞前會有導師示範跳舞,有10分鐘練習
之後記下舞步"完整的"跳一次給主考官評估
會兩個考生一起跳，out其中一個。

第二部份：默劇
給一個情景，1分鐘時間，只能用動作完成。

年輕人在第一部份就被out了！年輕人渴望當上吉祥物使他再接再厲
三個月後，第二次重考，又是跳舞…再過三個月後，第三次重考，也是跳舞…
好了又過三個月後的第四次，成功過關！可是默劇之後主考官還是無情的把年輕人out了
經過這次後，年輕人開始清醒，熱情也開始冷卻，明白到，有些東西不是強求就可以的。也思前想後，這份工作是沒有前途的！ 
(其實有$10000一個月啊)

年輕人帶看空虛的肉體回到現實，繼續他的學業
後來找到一份普通不過的工作，也開始淡忙喜歡吉祥物/獸裝的感覺。

在一年半之後，他發現了狼之樂園，在樂園的獸化實驗室見到前獸們熱心地制作獸裝
那種特別的感覺又跑回年輕人的心裡，年輕人在這時決定要制作一件自己的獸裝！
不管作出以後可以幹什麼，因為那份熱情，那份感覺已深刻的感染了年輕人。

也許，那種特別的感覺是年輕人早已失去的童真？
也許，那種特別的感覺是年輕人想要忘記社會壓力的一個自我保護機制？
也許，那種特別的感覺是年輕人收藏的性格別一面？
也許，年輕人想要實現遙不可及的願望？
也許，年輕人想要回味受注目的感覺？
也許…也許…還有其他的。那，只有年輕人自己才知道。    
    


===============================================

*教學網站及研究：(2010年7月~8月)*

好了決定要動手制作獸裝，但如何開始呢?去看教學不就好了??

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    當然獸化實驗室是小鼠必到地方  影佐．限的獸化實驗室主題連結
同時也在youtube 找 "fursuit head" "movable jaw" "fursuit paw" 等等相關詞
看外國獸獸們是如何作獸裝

研究了差不多1個月後,覺得有好幾個網站很實用：

http://fursuit.tanidareal.com/
一個很好的獸裝教學網站，由頭到腳超詳細，我的獸頭(骨架)及獸身有很多地方是參照他的

http://www.matrices.net/furring.asp
這個站教的獸頭(貼毛)方法超好用，跟牠的一定不會作錯，其他也不錯看的~~

http://www.fursuit.de/cms/index.php/En:Fursuit_building
這個站教的技術含量過高，已超越一般新手認知及能力，但給到小鼠制作獸頭(骨架)一點靈感

http://jtac-beast.blogspot.com/
一個給我不少靈感的獸獸blog~~，好是jtacrnk獸大的~~~

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/mem...yes&filter=all
有很多製作眼睛的教學啊，我的獸眼是參照裡頭其中一個作的

在獸化實驗室有前輩推薦這本書：
Critter Costuming: Making Mascots and Fabricating Fursuits 

就二話不說擦咭訂了一本 ($36.95usd)，因不想等一個月才運到，就加錢加快運輸速度
(特快$19.98usd，普通的才$9usd XD)
可是來到後有點後悔，裡頭教的好像有點過時，也沒有小鼠想要的可開合獸嘴教學><
倒是學了不少獸裝常用英語詞彙 (Yahoo/Google找查獸裝制作資料能力+100% XD)

(2011年1月新加)
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/mem...l?user=fursuit
後來再仔細地多看這個livejournal，發覺還有討論其他獸裝製作資訊，就是全個獸身都包括了!!
也有外國獸裝製作達人(例如The Beastcub)在那裡討論製作獸裝

http://tetetor.gooside.com/fursuitmaking.htm
日本達人獸裝製作攻略，小鼠看了真的是自愧不如><，牠的獸裝真是又可愛又合身!!而且是圖文並茂，不會日文也會看的懂~~

http://deezlberries.furvect.com/OSCR/FootPaw.html
不會弄獸腳??看這個吧~~~還送你獸腳紙樣!!!

http://db.fursuit.me/index.php?c=main
有上千件獸裝可供觀賞~~~給我不少靈感

http://www.beastcub.com/
一個小鼠超超超超超超超喜歡的獸裝製作大師(是指喜歡他製作的獸裝啦)
製作精美，手工一流，價錢合理。他也精於製作四腳獸裝(quadsuit)
有機會真的想跟他訂一套四腳獸裝    
    

===============================================

*材料入手地點(香港地區)：(2010年8月~10月)*

對制作獸裝有一定認知後，就去買材料喔~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小鼠是住在屯門的，所以有的入手地點也是在屯門~(廢話)
買材料可不用一次全買，有點材料可能買了卻用不上，慢慢地按自己要求購買吧

*泡棉/發泡棉：*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小鼠第一張泡棉是在屯門買的，一間床上用品店，是一家老店，大小及厚度選擇比較少，店鋪名字也忘記了



後來在深水涉發現一家專賣泡棉的店鋪，選擇超多
鋪名：大德漆布膠皮公司
地址：香港九龍深水涉汝洲街130號地下
網站：http://www.taitak.com.hk





*毛毛布：*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小鼠全部毛毛布都是在深水涉布市場買的，其中一家有很多毛毛布出售~
鋪名：偉記布業 (由紅方格位置進入，很快便會找到)


也發現有幾家專賣毛毛布的零售/批發店鋪(一定要買3碼或以上)
鋪名：偉華布疋
地址：香港九龍深水涉石硤尾街17號地下



鋪名：億峯布行
地址：香港九龍深水基隆街xxx (我忘記了XD...)號地下





*FIMO Clay/低溫泥：*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    制作獸爪用，全香港好像只有一處有售...
鋪名：中南圖書文具有限公司
地址：香港九龍旺角西洋菜街2號Q地下





*玩具棉/肩墊：*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    制作獸尾/獸耳時用到，玩具棉很多地方有售，但超貴的...深水涉可是出名的布業中心啊，當然有價廉的
而肩墊也是一樣，選擇超多的~~
鋪名：聯興膊棉製品廠
地址：香港九龍深水涉石硤尾街7號前排檔 (是一所在街旁的鐵皮檔攤)





*拉鍊及魔術貼：*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    是在深水涉的布業用品店入手的




還有其他的材料及工具是在住處附近的五金店及文具入手，這個沒什麼特別

直到現在，材料加上書本及工具也花了近$1700 HKD (默)    
    

===============================================

*第一期制作(獸頭製作1)：(2010年8月至9月中)*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

     *註:因電腦掛掉，獸頭制作部份很多相片也掉失了
小鼠決定要制作可開合的下巴，發現鐵線制成的獸頭制作可開合的下巴比較方便鐵線頭補上膠網，以方便日後貼毛用
(2011年1月新加)
其實一開始是想在獸嘴韌帶開合處用上金屬彈簧，可是找不到那裡有賣
只好用像皮圈代替吧


因第一次貼泡棉,小鼠都是慢慢的一片片貼上，也不停的用美工刀慢慢切
加上泡棉後，好像鰐魚頭啊 (默)


這是獸頭的內部，加上一個舊安全帽的內墊，方便穿戴者固定頭部


開合式下巴示範：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcwpKlqry3o[/youtube]    
    


可是制作到這裡就卡住了，心裡在想,我的獸裝將來是長甚樣的???
對...我還沒有畫獸設啊！
可是我在小學以後就沒有繪啊只好現在努力吧 (苦笑中)    
    

===============================================

*第二期制作(獸爪、獸腳及獸尾製作)：(2010年9月至10月中)*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    在練習繪畫時也開始準備制作獸手，腳及尾 
(*註：因電腦掛掉，獸爪、腳及尾巴制作部份很多相片也掉失了)
(比較詳細的獸爪及獸腳在第五及第六期制作)

將手掌印在紙上，再張紙樣印在毛毛布上，用美工刀慢慢的切出來
小心啊~!不要太大力把下面的毛毛也切了


再用FIMO泥做出獸爪及鼻，依照包裝上的指示焗制…放涼了後用模型油上色


用針線縫好後，再用熱膠槍裝上獸爪
一雙有爪的獸手就完成啦~


之後是獸腳…因為腳部制作相片已完全掉失，只好放出成品照片 (默)


腳部完成後，就到鼠尾啦~~
鼠尾因為是粉黑雙間的關係
只好將毛毛布切成一片片，用手慢慢的縫上
斷斷續續的共縫了5日XD…


以下是小鼠尾巴紙樣：


將紙樣複製到毛毛布上(粉黑雙間)，接口位多留0.5~1cm縫接
再將毛毛布用美工刀切出，再縫上
縫好後用玩具棉塞滿整條鼠尾，並加上拉練(我偷懶只用熱膠槍接合)
及頂部的圓形毛毛布，方便日後清洗,好像毛公仔耶~


這是 ver.2，由ver.1改成的，10月中完成,泡棉也放到由白變黃了
之前覺得嘴巴太長，已鋸短了牠，並加上大耳朵一雙，也試一下放上眼睛是長甚樣的 
(耳朵及眼晴制作相片也完全掉失了)(喂)


回頭看一看自己的成品，只有尾巴是小鼠比較滿意，手及腳也可能會重作    
    

===============================================

*第三期制作(獸頭製作2)：(2010年10月中至11月中)*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小鼠因使用photoshop能力有限，只好不停的在網上找教學吧…
找到一個很不錯的教學貼~~
http://forum.fdzone.org/viewthread.p...extra=page%3D1
要是會員才能觀着啊，小鼠是覺得這教學很神吧，跟着畫很快就學會了基本技巧~

因為這個教學，加上之前不斷練習，終於畫出了獸設…感動中~~~


好了，有了原整的獸設，也有了方向如何貼毛~~
先制作獸咀內部，用黑布補底~我覺得好像小羞耶(炸)


獸咀內部用黑布+發泡皮做成(香港是叫作彩麗皮，文具店有售)
上下顎接合處之間的空位可能用黑絲襪接合吧…


貼上膠帶後的樣子…唔，好像有點感覺
這個製作方法在外國很常見的!


用美工刀慢慢的切出紙樣~~


再將紙樣印在毛毛布上,用美工刀慢慢的切出來，注意毛的方向，慢慢的一針一線縫上… 


縫貴價白毛中(下顎的毛)…手心出汗中XD…


這個獸頭的毛是先全用針線縫好的，才套上獸頭上慢慢修改，並剪走多出的毛毛~前前後後地套上又取下很多次，好像在制作表本啊 (炸)



修改完成後，用熱膠槍接合毛布，並在眼部開洞


想一想，覺得之前的眼晴不太好，就做一對新的~~
眼晴是用發泡皮+紙+膠片制成的~



貼上眼晴後…加上3個耳環後…獸頭97%完成!!



加上鼠牙及舌頭…啊，很有滿足感~~~


裡面預留空間以便日後加裝風扇~~~


試穿~~~~




===============================================

*第四期制作(獸身製作)：(2010年11月中至12月中)*

小鼠近來忙於功課及測驗，停工也快兩星期，現在終於有時間開工啦~~


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    最麻煩最惡夢的步驟……獸身
有兩種方法可以做獸裝 – duct tape dummy 及傳統度身方法
因為頭部用了類似duct tape dummy的方法
小鼠想用試一下其他方法，最後用傳統度身方法
(2011年1月新加 – 依之前製作經驗，身體數據就是要度的越多越好)
度的位置就如下圖所示：


小鼠用了 AutoCAD 去畫紙樣初縞及修改 (超方便的說=w=) (喂，你出術啊)
這個紙樣的尺寸是比自身的尺寸大點點，因為小鼠怕作錯會太緊><
大約多2~4cm左右，例如小鼠手臂最粗是34cm直徑，那紙樣最闊就會是36cm
如對自己量度有信心，那多加0.5~1cm就ok了 (錯了沒有回頭路啊@@)
不過夸下的長度，加個4cm~5cm比較好…要不然縫好及穿上後你坐不下…
不要找小鼠了 XD...(個人經驗)


也要記得為紙樣接口邊多加0.5~1cm以作將來縫接用
而加多少也很視乎如何縫接毛毛布

這是全部的紙樣，如有需要，可以私訊問小鼠拿取


改好後，對照初縞將數據複制在A1圖畫紙上


慢慢剪出紙樣，放在毛毛布上……


用大頭針固定紙樣，再慢慢剪毛毛布


好了，毛毛布全剪出來了……用了兩小時 (汗)


再來，就是地獄的開始啦，有縫紉機就好了 (好想哭啊)


縫到這裡已是兩天後的事了，才縫了三份之二 (救命啊囧)


比較想提醒這裡一定要加固，請多縫幾針吧 (不然發生什麼事小鼠不負責啊XD)


到了最後，在適當的位置加上拉鍊


小鼠用了白布條及熱膠槍加固了毛布，邊以防毛毛布邊掉毛


Yeah~~~完成了~~~


背後肉照


有否發現小鼠沒帶上獸爪及獸腳？因為小鼠不太滿意…想要重制啊
敬請期待下回日記=w=  (迷之聲：誰要看你的怪日記啊啊啊)    
    

===============================================

*第五期制作(獸腳MKII，細部修改1)：(2010年12月中)*

現在來說明一下為什麼要重作獸鞋吧~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    就是因為設計不良…
(*註：因之前電腦掛點，舊獸鞋制作相片掉失了)

這是小鼠舊獸鞋內部相片，鞋套裡面(啡灰雙間的那個)是塞滿了玩具棉




本來設計成這樣是為了方便清洗，可是穿上時候地異常困難 (不是不合size 啦)
首先，穿上鞋套，拉上拉鍊


之後，穿上鞋的下半部


最後，貼好魔術貼……穿戴起來真的很不方便-_-


這對鞋是十月中製作的，其實剛完成時也很滿意的，不景小鼠也花了不少心力在這雙鞋上
可是，很快就發現了問題，就是以上說明那些啦

就這樣，開始了新的一對獸鞋製作~~
將泡棉切成獸指，共6只


放在拖鞋上(新買的)，定位


用報紙包在上面，再在上面貼上膠紙，就好像作獸頭時一樣~~


取出紙樣，修剪好，再將之轉移至毛毛布上並剪出毛布


將毛毛布縫好後，就變成這樣子了


大家也以為小鼠是會像網上教的作法一樣，用拖鞋作內膽並加上毛毛布作外皮吧？
本來真的是會這樣啊。可是，當小鼠在衣櫃裡找回了這雙陳年毛毛拖鞋後，就改變了想法喔~~
小鼠要將獸鞋作的像這雙毛毛拖鞋一樣~~ 
(牛牛拖鞋：嗚嗚，我終於重見天日了><)


在裡面加一層裡布，布料大少是和毛毛布一樣的


將之塞滿玩具棉


獸指也如法泡製


反轉後，獸腳出現了！ (好像有點兒水腫啊XD)


在接口處加上拉鍊



也開始弄鞋底。最底的物料是防滑布


準備鞋身和鞋底接合


接合完成！


新舊對比，大家覺得那對比較好呢？


一日之後，別一對腳也完成了！


你會說這樣的獸鞋如何上街啊？小鼠是打算將來會為獸腳作一對加加加大碼涼鞋就是了 :3，但這個打算完成獸爪後才作

完成獸腳後，也是時候去修改一下獸頭。小鼠是覺得獸頭的毛好像貼的不太緊，以至有些地方好像萎縮了，就進行了一次「拉皮」手術XD。就是扯開頭毛並將之緊再用熱膠槍貼好。也在眼簾上加上黑色邊，好像比較有神氣。


也開始在獸頭裡加裝風扇，用的是電腦機箱風扇及9V電芯，在線路上加上開關。


在獸頭預留的空間裝上風扇，開關是貼在風扇上的 (開關跟風扇都是黑色的所以開關是比較難看到，就是在風扇的下方)
風扇的安裝方向是將熱氣吹出，防止熱氣及水氣積存在獸頭裡。


從獸嘴處看…還是加一張黑紗網比較好^^



在適當的地方安裝電芯，好了獸頭修改大至完成，呼 :3


大致上先去到這裡吧。回頭一看，步驟好像也太多了XD…

以下是小鼠的朋友上小鼠家玩時幫小鼠影的，基於朋友意願，所以只有小鼠上鏡，那時候正好在玩wii~~




媽~~~有大老鼠在家裡偷食物啊！慢着……那不正是小鼠囧…



===============================================

*第六期制作(獸爪MKII，細部修改2)：(2011年1月)*

沒想過要拖到2011年才可完成><

去到這裡，也差不多可以完小鼠一個心願了
回想起當初，會動手自己作獸裝除了心路歷程提及過的之外
別一個主要原因很現實 – 人家賣的都太貴啦!!!!!!!
動不動就要上NT40000以上…
有的動輒上NT10萬……小鼠的家不是賣石油的啦
不是說不值得啦><，小鼠是一個比較實際的獸
如果只是為興趣而不實用的，小鼠就會提不起勁去買
可是，到了現在，自己作過獸裝才發現…其實獸裝賣這麼貴不無道理
因為實在太花時間了…(自己這件由開始到現在也快半年了XD…)
還有一個原因 - 小鼠在香港根本找不到別人訂做
訂做cosplay服的倒是一大堆-_-

好了，日記正式開始~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這是第二次製作獸爪了，毛毛也用的比之前的短，製作難度提升…
將手掌放在A4紙上印出，畫出手掌形狀，並在掌形外圍多加1cm左右因為小鼠喜歡整齊
手指是改的比較直，直徑也統一3.5cm(母指4cm)
如果毛毛比較長，推薦手指直徑4cm或以上(呎寸已包括縫接邊)
手腕方面，只要闊度是比自己的拳頭直徑大點點就是了，大約多個2~3cm


將紙樣印在毛毛布上。紙樣正面印兩次，背面也印兩次，共4次



也開始弄獸指甲，小鼠是用FIMO低溫泥來製作



香噴噴的獸爪焗好了(?) ，準備安裝在獸爪上


開始縫獸爪，小鼠是盡量貼邊縫的



可能之前己有經驗，這對縫的快多了~~
獸爪翻前及翻後對比


翻好後，小鼠覺得比獸爪一型可愛得多了


放指甲在獸爪上觀察一下，小鼠自己覺得加了指甲反而沒那麼可愛，就決定不安裝指甲了(反正以後再安裝也是ok啦~~~)


買了一個假髮，並安裝在獸頭上...把一點不想給別人看到的崩壞位置給遮蔽了XD
(用鐵線製作的獸頭比較容易有凹凸不平的感覺)也覺得比較好看了 (個人感覺)



其實這時也試穿了，不過發現手套好像太短，動作太大時就露出手臂的肉><
就決定加長了~~


縫好後…


加入裡布


再反出來…登登~~!!!完成了!!!



終於完成了!!!快快穿上照幾張相給各位評鑑吧~~~~








===============================================

謝謝各位寶貴的意見 :3

----------


## 幻貓

第二版感覺有好一點~第一版的鼻吻真的好常〈汗
也許Dingz可以考慮在頭部下面黏上白色胸毛，這樣就能順便擋住脖子了~

泡棉變黃......原來泡棉會變黃啊啊〈驚
也黃得太兇了吧XDDD

話說Dingz的獸設裡，爪跟腳都是白色，怎麼做獸裝時變成灰色了？
還有偶然注意到獸設裡的尾巴上有個小環~會在做獸裝時加上去嗎~~~?


其實我覺得能穿上自己的獸裝是一件挺棒的事
要不是怕被我媽當瘋子我早就自己做一件了〈垂耳

----------


## Dingz

To: 幻貓

其實想問大家意見是因為怕弄完後醜醜的嚇跑別人啊(默)
幻貓這樣說小鼠也放心了點耶~~

泡棉會黃得這麼兇是因為那時我家太熱啊  :Mr. Green:  …(35.8℃, oh yeah baby…)
泡棉都快速老化耶XD…買的時候老闆也說過會”很快” 變黃啊 (好像快過頭啦 >< )
也發現黃了的泡棉比白泡棉較難切割.(重點 XD)

獸設與成品不合…因為這是人家的第一次啊~~(羞)(啥鬼?!)
是因為怕作錯,也當作是制作頭部及獸身的練習.
特意先買一張平價毛毛試作 (NT180或HKD45有一碼半左右耶~可是手感不佳)
預備作頭及肚的白毛已買了我HKD180  :Mr. Green:  (兩碼)…
獸設也可能因為材(布)料而改,手及腳部現在想改成粉紅色(和尾巴同一種布料),不知意下如何?

尾部的環及其他配件等完成獸身才想吧  :Embarassed:   (被打)

謝謝幻貓的回覆及指導~~ :3

To: 大家(心情分享)

我其實很怕周圍的人會對我喜歡獸裝而作出指指點點.
會使我有動力作獸裝是因為見到樂園的獸獸對獸文化有愛.
見到這裡有獸獸制作獸裝, 自己也忍不了
也可以看出樂園有一定的魔力 (??!)

也要感謝家裡的老爸
我老爸是個嚴肅守舊的人
當初我對老爸提出想要作獸裝時, 他神奇地不反對, 也沒有說不正常. 
見到我戴上獸頭時, 也送上親切的笑容.
成為制作獸裝的一大動力  :onion_46:

----------


## b321234

表示支持幻貓...XDD
我也超羨慕的~做的很不錯喔~跟幻貓的感覺一樣，遮住脖子會比較好喔~
不過一撮毛的話會顯得老呢XD我覺得把衣領弄得高一些應該會好很一點吧...
純屬建議本人不專業所以.....@@"

----------


## Dingz

謝謝b321234 的意見~~
似乎大家對扮演者忍密度要求很高啊  :Laughing:  
放心,你們一定見不到小鼠的盧山真面目的~~

不用羨慕~~其實我寫這個日記就是想推廣製作獸裝 (由其是香港的獸獸們)
心動不如馬上行動~~一起去製作獸裝吧~~~~~~

----------


## fuwafuwa

希望能夠早日看到你的成品

真想知道尾巴的部分 D大你打算怎麼著手

我覺得尾巴也是一個很困難的部分

----------


## Dingz

感謝fuwafuwa觀看小鼠的日記,這是對小鼠很大的支持喔~ 

小鼠因近來忙於考試,所以沒時間回覆,實在對不起喔>< 
你的尾巴現在完成了嗎?? 

關於小鼠的尾巴做法其實沒什麼特別 
以下是小鼠尾巴紙樣: 


將紙樣複製到毛毛布上(粉黑雙間),接口位多留0.5~1cm縫接 
再將毛毛布用美工刀切出, 再縫上… 
縫好後用玩具棉塞滿整條鼠尾,並加上拉練(我偷懶只用熱膠槍接合) 
及頂部的圓形毛毛布 

如果你是弄狗的尾巴…這個紙樣可能合適: 


至於要尾巴卷起…可以參考這連結: 
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=37410 

祝你的獸裝順利完成~~ 

如有其他問題可以在msn找我喔~ 
Dingz1015@hotmail.com

----------


## Kofu

簡單講幾句

一個人憑在網上找到的資料能一步步動手做到這樣的地步,非得給你拍拍手不可!! 很有毅力也很有熱情

個人建議把尾巴加長個10~15公分會比較像,還有頭我建議把鼻子後面到眼睛周圍的地方用剪刀(除非你有剃頭刀)修一修,動物在口鼻的部分通常是不會有太長的毛,如果怕剪傷了毛又沒辦法粘回去,就拿一塊同樣直立高度的毛,捲成口鼻部位的大小來練習剪

小小建議~

----------


## 冥獄o玥

嗚哇~幾乎做的都差不多了耶
每個部位都做的很用心
還附上做法與心得
真的是超感心的拉>//<
獸身完成了以後，應該就只剩下爪爪和腳腳了吧
期待鼠能夠早日完成  :jcdragon-want:  
話說我的進度一直停留(懶!!)

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

今天把小鼠的心路歷程看完我還蠻感動的

我是大概小學 3~4年級的時候就很想穿穿看

當初看YOYO台的時候 看到後面的吉祥物都會很羨慕他們穿的人

而且每次碰到有人偶出現 我就會超興奮 可是也能壓抑在心裡

接著想穿人偶的這個願望就默默在我心裡埋藏了快10年

後來神奇寶貝樂園來台灣的時候 我超興奮的 很想混進去打工

結果就在我考上大學那年 日本因為收入不入預期把他收掉了  :Shocked:  

(泣.. 我的木守宮) 但是後來兒童展的時候 因為我朋友的關係

我有偷穿到皮卡丘 但是露出了一隻大腿 = = 這時候我就體悟到

身高的重要性 我之前也是因為太高 去報名麵包超人 結果不行

接著校外實習的時候 我也曾經想要到遊樂園去

結果老師不准 = = " 到現在我只能接一些穿人偶的小打工

默默存了一些錢 想弄出一套自己的 最後皇天不負苦心人 (感動>"<)

我的獸裝 將成為我今年給自己的聖誕禮物 好期待!!!

話說之前那個 XXX樂園 本來會來台灣 蓋一座的 後來因為某些因素不見了

其實我也很想去考考看 (也是空有一股腦的熱情) 不過如果有機會到裡面

去工作 我真的超想去 我好想穿 "布魯托"   :Embarassed:

----------


## a70701111

唉呀……我被這樣的的毅力嚇到了呢。
每一個步驟都有著非凡的意志力支撐著……
有時候就只是想，沒有做出實際行動。
像這樣子的執行力是我個人缺乏的。
看來要多加一點點的努力阿……
希望能早點看到完成版，加油喔。

----------


## lion

獸化(穿毛毛裝)的感動在於
"大家都看到我了"
還有
"我成為我想要的獸(獸設)"

不論是製作時的汗水還是穿裝的汗水 
都十分值得

----------


## Dingz

小鼠的日記又更新了~~~！以下是各位獸大的回覆~~




> 簡單講幾句
> 
> 一個人憑在網上找到的資料能一步步動手做到這樣的地步,非得給你拍拍手不可!! 很有毅力也很有熱情
> 
> 個人建議把尾巴加長個10~15公分會比較像,還有頭我建議把鼻子後面到眼睛周圍的地方用剪刀(除非你有剃頭刀)修一修,動物在口鼻的部分通常是不會有太長的毛,如果怕剪傷了毛又沒辦法粘回去,就拿一塊同樣直立高度的毛,捲成口鼻部位的大小來練習剪
> 
> 小小建議~


其實小鼠有時候也會想過放棄，但看到樂園的前輩也可以完成，那我也可以吧？以及自己真的很喜歡毛毛裝，就這樣在停工與開工之間慢慢一點一點作成現在的樣子

尾巴方面，小鼠完成尾巴製作時也很後悔沒有作長一點，自己是想要多長 50cm左右吧。但想了想，太長的話尾巴會變成掃把 / 拖地布啊><，以及有小鼠是有小許懶惰啦XD，所以還是這樣好了 (指~~~你根本就是一隻大懶鼠！！)

毛毛方面，小鼠在完成獸頭時就拿起剪刀，想要修剪毛毛…在剪第一刀時，問題就出現了…小鼠根本不會修剪毛毛！剪了第一下也發現好像剪壞了毛毛><，就這樣，剪毛毛的計劃被小鼠排到最後了 (懶！)

謝謝 Kofu 前輩的建議及感謝你的回覆~~




> 嗚哇~幾乎做的都差不多了耶 
> 每個部位都做的很用心 
> 還附上做法與心得 
> 真的是超感心的拉>//< 
> 獸身完成了以後，應該就只剩下爪爪和腳腳了吧 
> 期待鼠能夠早日完成  
> 話說我的進度一直停留(懶!!)


其實起初會附上做法與心得是因為想各位獸大在小鼠作錯時可以使前輩容易指出錯處，原本沒想過要這樣詳細。後來發現這是一個很好的機會向各位獸獸推廣作獸裝(當然也都想找到同好^^)，慢慢的就變成現在的日記了

感謝冥獄o玥的回覆及支持~~




> 今天把小鼠的心路歷程看完我還蠻感動的 
> 我是大概小學 3~4年級的時候就很想穿穿看 
> 當初看YOYO台的時候 看到後面的吉祥物都會很羨慕他們穿的人 
> 而且每次碰到有人偶出現 我就會超興奮 可是也能壓抑在心裡 
> 接著想穿人偶的這個願望就默默在我心裡埋藏了快10年 
> 後來神奇寶貝樂園來台灣的時候 我超興奮的 很想混進去打工 
> 結果就在我考上大學那年 日本因為收入不入預期把他收掉了  
> (泣.. 我的木守宮) 但是後來兒童展的時候 因為我朋友的關係 
> 我有偷穿到皮卡丘 但是露出了一隻大腿 = = 這時候我就體悟到 
> ...


耶耶耶~~~ fuwafuwa把小鼠的心路歷程看完，真的很感動耶><。還以為這樣怪怪多字的歷程誰看到一半也會按右上角的”X”或左上角的 " <-"  :jcdragon-@@:  

啊，原來fuwafuwa也有這樣的經歷。話說小鼠在兒時很怕吉祥物人偶啊><，見到他們我也會躲在媽媽身後XD，可能兒時比較害羞吧，怕他們會走過來戲弄小鼠。

其實也蠻羨慕臺灣有這樣多的主題樂園，這樣可以進去扮演吉祥物的機會也大增啊><。話說香港也是只有兩個主題樂園，一個是海洋公園，可是這個離我家很遠，上班乘車也快要2小時 = =，別一個就是該死的迪迪迪樂園，死也不給小鼠考上 (你技不如人可以怪誰><)，其實心路歷程那裡迪迪迪樂園是有下文啦。話說第4次失敗後也是2008年7月了，兩家主題樂園也為10月的萬聖節開始徵募演員，就是扮「鬼」在鬼屋裡嚇人啦…XD。小鼠就是死也不信考不上，好等我屎得冥目。不知道那來的自信，居然被我考上了！！就這樣，做了兩個月的「夜鬼」啦XD…

以下是小鼠的鬼照一張，希望不會嚇屎大家吧 (你根本有心想嚇屎大家的！)
左：酒店經理 (小鼠) 右：大屋女主人維多利亞 (女演員)


高度方面，真是一個致命的要害啊><，預製好的人偶裝為求演出的完美，也要求演員和這件服裝「合身」啊。而你想扮演的 "布魯托" 以小鼠所知，是要求扮演者有180cm或以上才可以啦。而其他主要角色，好像也是大約在 156cm ~ 170cm左右，如果是在 171cm ~ 179cm的話…不要問小鼠了，小鼠也不知道 ><

感謝fuwafuwa讀畢小鼠的心路歷程啊！！(真的超感動啦>.<)




> 唉呀……我被這樣的的毅力嚇到了呢。 
> 每一個步驟都有著非凡的意志力支撐著…… 
> 有時候就只是想，沒有做出實際行動。 
> 像這樣子的執行力是我個人缺乏的。 
> 看來要多加一點點的努力阿…… 
> 希望能早點看到完成版，加油喔。


啊~~是小迪呢，想不到會在這裡見到你，真是感到榮幸呢^^

其實我不是那麼有執行力啦，只是小鼠真的很喜歡獸裝，和見到各位對獸裝的愛(?)，才可推動小鼠做到現在的地步。

感謝小迪拜讀小鼠的日記啊！




> 獸化(穿毛毛裝)的感動在於 
> "大家都看到我了" 
> 還有 
> "我成為我想要的獸(獸設)" 
> 
> 不論是製作時的汗水還是穿裝的汗水 
> 都十分值得


是lion獸大前輩啊~~小鼠的日記居然可以有這麼多前輩回覆，真是…真是有說不出的感動><

話說小鼠在香港並不是太有勇氣自己穿獸裝上街，一來香港人不太接受這些，二來自己一個是比較危險啦，所以也蠻羨慕lion可以在外國找到同好的說。

謝謝 lion 前輩的回覆啊~~

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

謝謝小鼠提供的情報

沒想到我的身高這麼尷尬 = = 171CM (去應徵 都硬說自己是170)

要上不上 要下不下的  我以前還為了變矮 做了好多事

包括拉筋 蹲馬步 提重物 等等 不過身高還是下不去

我本來還以為是穿高飛 的才要180cm說

有點難過 我真的好想混進迪士尼 穿著"偶"開車 哈哈

一定很好玩

為什麼可愛的偶 限制都那麼多 好想多穿一點不一樣的

神奇寶貝 (我的夢想) (木守宮 & 路卡力歐) 還有一件以前別人表演穿的

妖狐獸 我小學看到圖片的時候 還為之"驚艷"

說真的 我有時候都認為自己是不是瘋了 為了穿偶 我還曾經跟廠商說

不要給我錢 或是薪水減半之類的 = = 就為了博一個穿的機會

希望小鼠的獸裝也能趕快完成喔 我很期待 哈哈!!

----------


## qaswqa772

嘿嘿…來參考一下作法了-3-

是說爪子沒問題了，剩下腳部、手臂的地方需要煩惱Q口Q

----------


## 紅峽青燦

欸
丁丁鼠(可叫嗎
你的獸裝很美耶
跟獸設大同小異
這樣最好了

----------


## Dingz

To : fuwa
小鼠的獸裝已原成了......99.99999% (?!)
希望你會喜歡~~

其實硬要說171cm在迪士尼有什麼可以扮演...
巴斯光年是可以的啊~~
不過他出場的機率比較低就是了

To : qaswqa772
小鼠的日記又更新了~~~!
希望可以幫的上忙
其實我也是新手啦><
有什麼不明白的地方就一起討論吧~~

To : 青背
叫丁丁鼠及小鼠都可以啊~~
只要青背喜歡就好~~
謝謝青背的讚賞!

----------


## 混血狼狗

Critter Costuming: Making Mascots and Fabricating Fursuits我也買了，standard郵費就要18刀，太黑了，我朝郵政真心坑爹啊……
正在漂洋過海中，希望早日收到~
話說丁叔小鼠的這段曆程讓我好感動耶~
我怎麽就找不到一個吉祥物的兼職呢……額……
我175cm……

----------

